# تصميم ومخططات مكائن بلاستيك



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من لديه مخططات لمصنع بلاستيك بالبثق لصناعة المواسير والقوالب المختلفه
رجاءً


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر من اعضائنا ومشرفينا الأعزاء مشاركاتهم فى هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة ونحن فى الانتظار
وشكرا جزيلا اخونا مصعب الممصعب على طرح الموضوع​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (28 مايو 2010)

اعادة الطلب


----------



## temo10150 (1 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت فعلا حد يفيدنا انا كمان بدور على مخططات لمكن كابلات


----------



## عامر111 (22 يونيو 2010)

ياريت حد يفيد 

سنه واحنا في الانتظار


----------



## بن ذكرى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

